# Breaking News: Yao Ming Retires After 8 Seasons



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Breaking news on SportsCenter.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Sad news. I was hoping he would come back.
But yao will definitely be missed. He has such a great heart, it's a shame he couldn't stay healthy.










Head down.
Thanks Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Farewell Yao, I will miss you. By far one of my favorite Rocket players ever.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

It's a shame that by the time he became an elite player in the league, so many people were reserved to downplaying him because of the all star teams he made that he didn't deserve, and that since he played in houston, he never really got the national exposure to prove everyone wrong


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

At his peak, an all-time great who belonged in the Ewing-Shaq-Olajuwon-Robinson class. For a while the most unguardable player in the league. The way the Blazers were forced to play him in '09, basically choosing to leave Scola and his automatic mid-range jumper open for 5 straight games... never seen anything like it.

My interest in the NBA was probably irreparably damaged after he got injured during the Lakers series.


----------

